# AV-Comparatives test reveals that Avast Free Antivirus detects zero false positives



## JMH3143

> Avast Free Antivirus 2016 detected zero false positives in the latest Real-World Protection Test by AV-Comparatives.
> 
> The results of the July 2016 Whole Product Dynamic Real-World Protection Test from AV-Comparatives are in, and we're excited to spread the word.
> 
> In describing its Real-World Protection Test, AV-Comparatives states the following on its website:
> 
> “Our Real-World Protection Test is currently the most comprehensive and complex test available, using a large number of test cases. This year, we are running this test under Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit SP1 with up-to-date third-party software (such as Adobe Flash, Adobe Acrobat Reader, Java, etc.).“


https://blog.avast.com/av-comparati...t-free-antivirus-detects-zero-false-positives


----------



## JMPC

I've been happy (for the most part) with Avast but it's certainly not my only line of defense.


----------

